# Cups



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm trying to find a site that sells high quality expresso and cappuccino cup/saucers each in singles or pairs? All I see is sets of six or the single Bodum silicone sleeve type.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

http://Www.coffeecups.co.uk have a nice selection, or try Coffee Hit too.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm sorry but I can't bite my tongue any longer regarding your 'X' in espresso. Please stop!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The French call it "expresso"..................


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

And where would we be without rules...?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I've just ordered a print for my kitchen which states in black & white "There is no X in Espresso". Anyway, I'm not French!!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I actually shudder a little when I hear it! My brother for instance uses it sometimes and he should know better! Expresso to me sounds like something that would come in a sachet with the sub-heading 'just add water'!


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> I'm sorry but I can't bite my tongue any longer regarding your 'X' in espresso. Please stop!


As a newcomer to drinking espresso I honestly was not aware that I was using a spelling that is not the usual spelling. Italy does not use "X" in its alphabet so espresso is normal for them. The French and Spanish include the x.

I accept your request....espresso it is!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hehe, it drivers me crackers when I hear Espresso with an X in there too.









I bought a bunch of different cups from Coffeecups and found them very good.

I had to get a few 5.5oz flatwhite cups from other sources though.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Watching Jamie Oliver last night talking about the stimulating effect of capsicum in the morning comparing it to expresso. Oh dear!

Coffee hit sell Inker and d'Ancap cups in singles or sets of six.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I foolishly had an espresso at one of Jamie Oliver's italian joints the other week. Too be fair, it was very Italian.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Beemer

To get back to your original post, I got some nice simple plain white espresso cups and saucers from the Caffe Ginevra site. I've been very pleased with them. I see they also do cappuccino cups of the same style

http://www.caffeginevra.co.uk/www.caffeginevra.co.uk/info.php?p=16

http://www.caffeginevra.co.uk/www.caffeginevra.co.uk/info.php?p=17


----------

